# Hi I'm new... any top tips? ~



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Great to find you when I was looking for support on line last night. Better introduce myself.

I'm 41, ttc for 6 years. Lived abroad for last 10 years (husband's job), moved back to UK in Dec (husband moved job too), specifically to get help here. Have found a consultant I really like (after a few months looking) and started on IVF drugs last week. Started the nasal spray yesterday and so far feel fine.

Have moved to a new area of UK, friends and family are not near, so it has been a little isolating although I love being back in the UK. After 5 years of non stop concrete in Shanghai a lot of trees, green and a garden are great.

Have been up front and told people I've started IVF, as everyone keeps asking when I'm going to get a job. Decided I couldn't, hand on heart, start working for a company when it would probably mean I'd be starting IVF almost immediately. I realise I'm extremely lucky to be able to make this decision which means the crap days don't impact on anyone else. I am completely in awe of all of the women who are posting messages and copeing with demanding jobs and everything that goes with IVF as well.

Can you recommend any boards which may interest me. I have to say I'm completely useless when I go to the clinic. I just nod and take everything. Also anything to do with alternative medicine interests me as I had a lot of accupuncture in China (for fertility and other stuff) and found it very helpful.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

*Hello Trixster *

*Welcome to FF! *

*I'm Vicki one of the chat moderators on here 
*

*You've found a wonderful site for advice, support, friendship and fun that will help you through the rollercoaster of treatment*

*Here are a couple of links which will be of help/interest to you*

*ENGLAND LOCATIONS BOARD-Find your clinic/area here*

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=218.0

*OVER 40's TTC
*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=163.0

*IVF BOARDS
*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

*COMPLEMENTRY THERAPIES*

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

*JUNE/JULY CYCLE BUDDIES*

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=25.0

*Also we have a great chatroom on FF. Friday nights are NEWBIE NIGHTS where Either Dizzi Squirrel, Miss TC, Kamac80 or I will be there to help you navigate the boards and the chatroom. The chatroom may seem daunting at first but before you know it you'll be a real pro and you'll make new friends too!  If you can't make newbie night chat you can send either of us a personal message and we can meet you in there at a pre-arranged convenient time to guide you through*

*Sending you love, luck and positivity *


*Vicki x*


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  trixster 
So glad youve joined us, Lets hope the clinic youve chosen helps you achive your dream of becomming parents.
Its good that your not having to work as it is stressful juggling the both, 
I expect moving back to the UK has had many stresses too!

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, 
I would encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation.

*Links . . . * TTC over 40 ~

For Cycle buddies ~ Choose June/July

What can improve egg quality and quantity~ 
CLICK HERE

Complimentry threapies ~

G&B ~ Community board
CLICK HERE

IVF General ~

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FERTILITY INFO GUIDES
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Thank you so much Vikki & Dizzi

I've taken up your suggestions and have already made contact with some of the Surrey Girls.

Many thanks

Fi


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Trixster and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Fi - come and join us on the over 40s thread if you want advice or to chat with some ladies of a similar age! We're a friendly bunch   

Good luck, CG xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just thought I would post to see how your getting on 
We have an FAQ section here on intros now - Check it out 
CLICK HERE
Hope your Ok 

~Dizzi~


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks Dizzi,

These message boards are great. Am part of a great thread with a bunch of people all getting treatment at ACU, and also another thread of people in Surrey. It's proving so helpful so thanks to all

Trix


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Fi, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

You've been left some great links there by Vicki and Dizzi. Do chek them out.

C~x


----------



## sarah-anne x (May 28, 2007)

Hi  

Im sarah, I started the nazal spray on 3rd of July and have been fine so far too (well mabey just a wee bit narky!).  I also found a good reflexologist who i plan on seeing once a week throught me treatment.  Im not doing IVF im jus starting the process for IUI for three months and fingers and toes crossed that should do the trick !  I have high FSH levles and an underactive thyroid which I dont think is too much of an issue as this was diagnosed when I was 11year old and has been controlled with tyroxine ever since.

Good luch with your IVF you are very fortunate thet you do not have the pressures of a busy workload to endure - so jealous !

Sarah-anne xxxx


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Sarah-Anne,

Thanks for the good wishes. Hope all goes well with your treatment too.

Trix


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Trixster,

I think everyone else has already suggested loads of great boards for you to go on, so i thought id just come on to say hello and wish you loads and loads of luck with your treatment. I really hope it works for you hunnie, i'll have my fingers firmly crossed for you.

Love Leanne x


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks Leanne,
I love this place everyone's so supportive,

Trix


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

hi there and welcome to fertility friends xxx


----------

